
It's Time to Legalize Building - jseliger
https://exponentsmag.org/2020/05/04/its-time-to-legalize-building/
======
theandrewbailey
> But much worse than that: the Right, which Andreessen points out “is
> generally pro-production,” has been captured by anti-immigrant isolationists
> who think that 5G technology caused the coronavirus and that Bill Gates is
> behind it. (link to tweet)

Last I checked, Alex Jones has not captured the right.

